# Gravecast.com Sound Files



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Saw a link to this on GhoulFriday's web site and thought I'd share. There are a number of free sound effects and tracks appropriate for Halloween and other spooky uses on this site:

http://gravecast.com/


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Roxy.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

^I second that Roxy!


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

thank you for sharing it to all of us


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Cool!!! I'm just sitting around listening to these while I surf the web.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad I found it and was able to share. i've used a couple of the files interwoven with music I wrote for some of my haunt and prop slideshows, and it makes for a nice effect.


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

I guess I am stupid. How do you download them?


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

I got it. I was using an iPad. Once I got on a PC it became more obvious. Thx


----------



## figstimpy (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks, grabbed the ufo sound clip with add to it with a sound mixer for our sons costume


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Great thanks


----------

